# benedicta tads



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I put the first two in the water today! 

The other four eggs are still developing nicely. 

Deb


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! Hopefully many more will follow.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats - glad to see people having luck with these guys. awesome frogs.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome! Very good to know that there is success with these beauties! Can't wait to see them become more available to the hobby!


----------



## NDokai (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats! What kind of sexual dimorphism do your breeders exibit? Is it prety easy to sex them at a glance?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

NDokai said:


> Congrats! What kind of sexual dimorphism do your breeders exibit? Is it prety easy to sex them at a glance?


I don't know about salix, but mine are easy to tell. My females look like bouncyballs, my male has very little bulge in his belly.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

They were sold to me as a "best guess" pair from Mark Pepper (I also bought two others that were too young to sex). When I looked them over in the shipping cup, one appeared to be slightly more pear-shaped, but truly the difference was slight.

I've only had them for 3 months, so they are still hidden away most of the time in the leaf litter. I see them more when they are courting, but they dash off when I approach the tank. I can't say that there is a huge difference between the two, at least not yet, at least not with mine. I do see them individually most days, but rarely side by side.

Deb


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Typical fantastica group dimorphism from what I've seen. The females are more robust looking than the males when full grown. I have a female that might be just over an inch long. The males are three quarters at best.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Pics!!! :d


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i too woudl love to see pics! do they have any color on them?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> i too woudl love to see pics! do they have any color on them?


The tads? They are quite pale, I'll post a picture. They seem to be quite strong and vigorous. They have already gone past the size and vigor of the retic tad I've had in the water for 7 weeks.

The second clutch of four have started to move around in their eggs.

Deb


----------

